# Different types of salt



## iamswanny (Oct 21, 2013)

I see many rubs that call for Kosher, Sea, or just regular salt.  What are the differences and how do the change certain rubs or marinades?

Thanks and happy smoking!


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 21, 2013)

Kosher salt is kind of the "all purpose" variety. It's grains are larger than table salt and it isn't iodized, so it's better for rubs and cooking. Table salt IS iodized and has smaller grains. Sea salt is a catch all term, there are many, many different kinds from the generic rock salt variety to the exotic ones from specific regions. It's usually ground into flakes and, depending on the type, can impart it's own flavor from whatever minerals it contains.

For me? I buy kosher salt only. If I need fine salt for a cold brine, I just put the kosher in the food processor for a minute or so.


----------



## iamswanny (Oct 21, 2013)

Excellent.  Thanks, great summary.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 21, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Kosher salt is kind of the "all purpose" variety. It's grains are larger than table salt and it isn't iodized, so it's better for rubs and cooking. Table salt IS iodized and has smaller grains. Sea salt is a catch all term, there are many, many different kinds from the generic rock salt variety to the exotic ones from specific regions. It's usually ground into flakes and, depending on the type, can impart it's own flavor from whatever minerals it contains.
> 
> For me? I buy kosher salt only. If I need fine salt for a cold brine, I just put the kosher in the food processor for a minute or so.


Simple and to the point!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## chef willie (Oct 21, 2013)

Yep, what he said. Mortons is the easiest Kosher to find, Diamond is also good but less available here in the PNW, in my area anyway. The grain size is also different so the amount will vary by the tablespoon....Costco by me has Himalayan Pink Salt in a grinder thing that is pretty tasty vs regular salt for table use. I've also heard Hawaiian sea salt is very good but I have yet to try any....Willie


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 21, 2013)

1 cup table salt (all brands) = 10 oz. = 285 grams
1 cup Morton Kosher Salt = 8 oz. = 225 grams
1 cup Diamond Crystal Salt = 5.5 oz. = 155 grams

Morton has a salt conversion chart as well. You can find it on their website ( link removed).


----------



## jdwalker (Oct 21, 2013)

Due to the many varieties of salt, the only accurate way to measure it is by weight.  

JD


----------



## pigbark (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't forget about Sodium content, all the salts listed so far have different levels of Sodium...

Most salt is dry measured then converted into grams-That's why they make the conversion charts, not all salt is the same..

1/4 tsp of salt A weighs 1gram

1/4 tsp of salt B weighs 1.4 grams...

Sodium is measured in mg then you have the DV%

your labels will tell you all the info. * some salt alternatives have potassium.*













DSCN1212[1].JPG



__ pigbark
__ Oct 6, 2013






High Sodium to Low Sodium LEFT to RIGHT salts serv. size is 1/4 tsp and weighed in grams.
Mortons regular table salt- no data given but I found it to be 25%
Hain Sea salt fine-1/4 weighed 1.5g Sodium 590mg DV is 25%
Morton Sea s alt fine- 1/4 weighed is 1.4g Sodium 560mg and DV is 23%
Olde Thompson Himalayan Pink Salt coarse-1/4 weighs 1g Sodium 416mg DV is 17%
Lawry seasoned salt- 1/4 weighed 1.2g Sodium 380 Dv is 16%
Morton salt substitute- 1/4 weighed 1.2g Sodium 0mg DV 0% *Potassium* 61


----------



## iamswanny (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the sodium info.  I am watching my sodium due to high blood pressure.  I haven't completely cut salt out, but I do avoid a lot of the what I call unnecessary junk.  BBQ is necessary, so I'll allow myself the pleasure.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

All salts effect the harding of the arteries, blood pressure. Different salts though are important in Diuretics (water retention) as in congestive heart disease.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2013)

There you have it....   2 medical groups with 2 totally different perspectives on the use of salt......

ucsfhealth.org

Congestive heart failure (CHF)  occurs when the heart does not pump efficiently and does not deliver enough oxygen to your body. Many diseases lead to CHF, such as high blood pressure and diseases of the heart and kidney.

Treatment for CHF helps to prevent its complications and relieve its symptoms.

The heart does not have to work as hard when you make some changes in your diet. If you eat too much salt or drink too much fluid, your body's water content may increase and make your heart work harder. This can worsen your CHF. 

medpagetoday.com

Salt restriction was associated with a 29% lower risk of cardiovascular events among normotensive individuals and a 16% reduction in hypertensive participants. Neither difference achieved statistical significance.

In the trial involving patients with heart failure, salt restriction significantly increased the mortality risk more than twofold as compared with the control group (RR 2.59, 95% CI 1.04 to 6.44).


----------

